# Anyone experienced with Mythras?



## Jd Smith1

So I'm looking ahead to my campaign after next, and I have a fantasy setting and campaign concept, but my go-to fantasy system, Zweihander, is not right for either, having far too strong of a War Hammer feel. 

After a couple threads and extensive searching, I am looking at the Mythras (system, not setting). It is supported by Roll20 (amazingly so), and is d100, which is far superior to d20 IMO/IME. I've got the intro booklet, and while the rules are a bit dense, I am not deterred. I prefer a tactical game as opposed to the 'roll to hit' 'roll for damage' d20 model.

But how well does the system play? 

Do spellcasters become overpowered?

Does going to 3 AP have a significant impact?

Any other insights or recommendations?


----------



## Aldarc

Isn't Mythras just Runequest 6th Edition with the serial numbers filed off?


----------



## Willie the Duck

I've played in it. Maybe not enough to have an exhaustive understanding of all aspects or all power scales.

At the end of the day, it is a medieval-era BRP/RQ-system game, carrying with it all the pros and cons that brings. Fundamentally, I think the system plays well for the type of game it wishes to cultivate.

Like Zweihander, combat is more deadly and more strategic than, say, most of D&D*. The main difference, I feel, is that with Zweihander you still feel a rush when combat is initiated, whereas BRP games hew closer to the idea of combat-as-a-fail-state**. It makes sense-- Zweihander is an RPG modelled on another RPG spun off from a miniatures wargame, it is a combat game with massively more things heaped onto that frame. BRP games seem much more like a skill-system game with a (complex and engaging) combat system as an offshoot. Combat _is_ strategic, and both IRL skill and your character's combat skill matter greatly, but nothing changes the fact that if you spend enough rounds in combat, some enemy with a decent damage total will roll a crit and get 'ignore armor' or 'choose location' and then hollow out your head or chest cavity. Combat is something you want to avoid when possible (which is realistic, but also not everyone's escapist fantasy).  
*at many levels, minus all the caveats
**except when it doesn't -- I'm thinking of times where even games like Call of Cthulhu where you're supposedly mere flesh against monsters beyond all knowing, but the most expedient way of dealing with a beast is to break out the shotguns and dynamite.

There are a couple types of magic in Mythras (from folk/hedge-magery to full-on Angel Summoner). Most of the really powerful stuff is gated by extensive effort and sacrifice, and we didn't find that convenient and expedient magic really overshadowed non-magic characters. We didn't really play to really high overall power-levels, though. Of course it helps that there aren't classes or other dedicated character trajectories, and if anyone wants to do some magic they can start learning it (story prompts notwithstanding).

Changing from 2 AP to 3 AP will have a significant impact (other BRP systems with variable AP tend to have 'combat oriented' characters who got stats to get the 3rd AP, and then others; and the difference between the two in a fight is significant). If everyone gets it, it the overall impact might be small. It does mean it is easier to have offensive or defensive stances (2 to one, 1 to the other), whereas with 2 AP it may be a hard choice to devote both to attack or both to defense.


----------



## raleel

Jd Smith1 said:


> After a couple threads and extensive searching, I am looking at the Mythras (system, not setting). It is supported by Roll20 (amazingly so), and is d100, which is far superior to d20 IMO/IME. I've got the intro booklet, and while the rules are a bit dense, I am not deterred. I prefer a tactical game as opposed to the 'roll to hit' 'roll for damage' d20 model.




excellent. that's a good place to start. It is an excellent intro and actually avoids some potential problems you ask about



Jd Smith1 said:


> But how well does the system play?




i've run a number of campaigns with it, and it's my favorite system, so I think it plays great. It takes a few games to get used to special effects, but once you do, it actually flows quite fast.



Jd Smith1 said:


> Do spellcasters become overpowered?




as alluded to by Willie, there is folk magic. That's a different scale of magic than the other 4 in the core rules. Sorcery should almost certainly not be used out of the box like it is without a strong GM hand. All of them can get quite powerful, and theism can get extremely powerful out of the gate. Mysticism has it's own warning in the core book about some of it's powers.

However, the core book also has a fairly extensive section on how to tune the magic systems. This includes sacrifice, veneration, magic power regeneration rates, and so on. None of them are really "default"

Folk magic is pretty safe though, and more powerful than you'd think. it doesn't really scale at all, so what you see is what you get, and the effects are contained pretty well.



Jd Smith1 said:


> Does going to 3 AP have a significant impact?



yes, it is. you can overcome it, but it takes a fair amount of system mastery. It's definitely strong, and I would expect all players to try and get their characters 3 AP. 

For my games, I often don't do variable action points. I have to have a reason to increase them. My current game is using Destined, the superheroes supplement, and it uses 2AP by default.


Jd Smith1 said:


> Any other insights or recommendations?



Sure, lots. First off you can join the discord and ask a lot of questions. I'm the admin there, and the folks are helpful. we also have several of the supplement authors on as well.

Secondly, Probably worth your time to download Shrine of the Traitor Gods, an introductory scenario designed to run at a con. It's a little stripped, but should give you a good idea of the feel.

Thirdly, there is A LOT of free material at the publisher's website. For a "first module", Sariniya's Curse or Caravan are both pretty reasonable. The former has a vaguely ancient greek flavor and the latter is very generic fantasy flavor. Caves of Circind is also there, and is dark ages britain flavored and one of the adventures from Mythic Britain, the dark ages Britain supplement. Also, I would recommend downloading Thennla, the setting introduction. It doesn't have many mechanics, but it is a good setting and has a lot going on for a kitchen sink fantasy game with a little different flavor. 

Fourth, Notes from Pavis, the Mythras Encounter Generator (MEG), and my own site have a lot of useful information and things to read. The Mythras Grand Index can help you see what content is available in the various supplements to help out. Also the resource-links channel in the discord.

Fifth, there are 3 "combat training modules". I do not recommend those as starting scenarios. They are good, they are useful, but they are more once you have the basics and are thinking you need deeper mastery.

Hit me up if you have more questions. I don't come on here a lot, but will as needed


----------



## aramis erak

Mispost


----------



## Fenris-77

I see @raleel beat me to the thread, so I'll just say it's a great system.


----------

